# can not find if_bge.c for FreeBSD 10.0 at http://svnweb.freebsd.org



## jronald (Jun 24, 2013)

I want to check if FreeBSD 10.0 support_s_ BCM57765. Any way?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2013)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0/sys/dev/bge/if_bge.c?revision=243808&view=markup

But there's an easier way: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...=FreeBSD+9.1-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html. Search for 57765.  It's there.


----------



## jronald (Jun 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/release/9.1.0/sys/dev/bge/if_bge.c?revision=243808&view=markup
> 
> But there's an easier way: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?...=FreeBSD+9.1-RELEASE&arch=default&format=html. Search for 57765.  It's there.



What about FreeBSD 10.0*?*


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2013)

jronald said:
			
		

> What about FreeBSD 1.0?



FreeBSD 10.0, you mean?  That should be a superset of FreeBSD 9.1, so yes.

However, realize that FreeBSD 10 is a not-yet-released development version.  Unless you build a new kernel and disable debugging, it will run slower than a release version, and has received less testing.


----------



## jronald (Jun 24, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 10.0, you mean?  That should be a superset of FreeBSD 9.1, so yes.
> 
> However, realize that FreeBSD 10 is a not-yet-released development version.  Unless you build a new kernel and disable debugging, it will run slower than a release version, and has received less testing.



Yes, I want to build a release to use, if it supports BCM57765, will it?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't have a  BCM57765 to test, but the man page says it works.

Releases are built by the release engineering team, but there are snapshots of FreeBSD-10 available for download.  Download one and try it.


----------



## jronald (Jun 28, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> I don't have a  BCM57765 to test, but the man page says it works.
> 
> Releases are built by the release engineering team, but there are snapshots of FreeBSD-10 available for download.  Download one and try it.



I have downloaded an ISO from https://snapshots.glenbarber.us/Latest/FreeBSD-10.0-CURRENT-amd64-20130316-r248381-release.iso, but /usr/src is empty. Any way to get the src of 10.0?


----------



## jozze (Jun 28, 2013)

You have to use devel/subversion to do that. Before you try anything, read the Handbook carefully. There you also have instructions on how to do that. I would discourage you from using 10-CURRENT, unless you really have to track that branch. Otherwise, use 9.1-STABLE.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2013)

The source is not needed.  Use `ifconfig` and see if the card is listed.

Otherwise, please be more specific about what you are trying to accomplish.


----------



## nslay (Jul 2, 2013)

jronald said:
			
		

> I want to check if FreeBSD 10.0 support_s_ BCM57765. Any way?



How about this?
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/dev/bge/

Line 220 of if_bge.c:

```
{ BCOM_VENDORID, BCOM_DEVICEID_BCM57765 },
```


----------

